# Toys for Tots.



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Hey folks,

The time of year has been and is still here for the Marines 'Toys for Tots' program. They are accepting donations until the 17th as the give away is the 18th. You can bring your donations in to the Marine office in any of the major towns in your state. The one in Fargo is located at

1102 43rd Street SW. Right next to the Army office at the North end of the building. Basically turn North off of 13th Ave between Red Lobster and Stop-N-Go and go one block North. Right across from the Whale -of-a-wash car wash.

We can all afford to spend $5.00 on a toy for someone that otherwise wouldn't get a gift this year. Think about it. For the cost of a beer or two you couuld give some little kid something that would last a lot longer then the next trip to the bathroom.

Even though it is a Marine program, all of us (the Army too) need to take a hard look at what and where our priorities are and clean the change out of the ash tray and buy a kid a toy.

Anybody can PM me for other locations or guidlines on what to give.

Thanks everybody and Merry Christmas to you all.

Dave


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Great idea. My wife and I are buying presents for some kids she has in class a couple days a week. These kids are very mentally unstable (crack babies, meth babies...etc) and most have been abandon by the parents. They might come to visit once a year. It's amazing the thrill they get by getting a $5 shirt or hot wheels car.

Anyone that has the time and money to hunt can surely afford to help a kid out. Good luck on your toy drive.


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

I know that most Tesoro stations also support the program. I don't remember the number exactly, but I know that last year the Tesoro I work at made upward of a couple hundred dollars, and that's just in mostly change and small bills. Treat others as you wish to be treated guys, a couple hours of pay will make a few unfortunate kids real happy this holiday season!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Is there a location in GF???????
Can you give money????? I hate shopping.
Anything any of us can do to support our troops at this time of the year especially. We need to do. 
Thank you SFC Rude and all of our military. Your in my prayers and thoughts daily.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Zogman,

There is a Marine Corp Recruiting office at:

2550 South Columbia RD I beleive the address is and they take all donations. Or check Stop-N-Go gas stations. You can donate money there by buy the Toy's for Tots slips.

Thanks folks for the help.

Also, it is my duty, honor and my choice to serve this great nation and no thanks are needed. Just doing my part.

Dave


----------

